# The O.C. "The Sleeping Beauty" Episode #405 11/30/2006 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

By the way just so you know it sounds like Fox is really considering wacking The O.C.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Its time may be up, even though I'm enjoying the Taylor-Ryan _pas de deux_.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah I think getting Summer home by kicking her out of Brown might be the best.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Taylor is amazingly hot...I wish FOX in HD. Damn. She is like how hot summer was first two seasons (now summer has cooled down a bit...although, she should sport her wonder woman costume again, yowza


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mmilton80 said:


> Taylor is amazingly hot...I wish FOX in HD. Damn. She is like how hot summer was first two seasons (now summer has cooled down a bit...although, she should sport her wonder woman costume again, yowza


If youlike Taylor then you are really going to like next weeks episode!


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

dimented said:


> If youlike Taylor then you are really going to like next weeks episode!


I know...can't wait...why can't I have fox in hd...


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mmilton80 said:


> I know...can't wait...why can't I have fox in hd...


I do. Yummm!!!!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah Taylor is really hot, better than Marissa IMHO.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Taylor is indeed lovely.


----------



## gerbil42 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm digging the lacking-in-self-confidence Taylor much more than I ever did whiny-uber-***** Marissa, with the possible exception, for obvious reasons, of Experimental-Phase-Girl-Lovin Marissa.

Wow, was that the longest run-on sentence ever?  

I really hope they get extended to 22 episodes, I'm really liking The O.C. again.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

basically, they started the season with a clean slate the only thing to resolve was the whole marissa thing. now that is done and over with, now what do we havE? aside from taylor and ryan .. nothing much. i dunno about you but i find summer's story a bit boring. nothin is going on with seth or his parents.. thers just nothing .. 

they could've done something with summer, seth, and anna being school in the same area.. i dunno anything. the show is lacking a focus and direction.. maybe bring ryan to college with seth n summer .. then something can happen


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

I remember thinking at one point that Marissas death was the best thing that could have happened for the actress who plays Caitlyn. But now I think it is the best thing that could have happened for the actress who plays Taylor.

After the first episode this season I was wondering if the show had jumped the shark and was thinking of leaving the show, but after seeing Taylor this episode I am hooked. That girl has a smile that is just incredible.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

taylor has been doing great and i think the actress playing caithlin has to be given credit as well. other than that............... nothing much going on


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I generally think the current Taylor is an improvement for the show. And actually I think they're doing a much better job with Caitlin and Julie, too, than they've ever done in the past.

But something's amiss amongst the Cohen's. It just doesn't feel right. I think the dating business is wrong for Kirsten; and considering Ryan came out of Sandy's work as a public defender, I think we should be seeing more of that aspect.

Adam Brody just doesn't seem to have the charm he had in season 1. I think it's time for him to move to another project where his talents can shine again. It might even be good to pair him with Peter Gallagher again.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Yeah I think getting Summer home by kicking her out of Brown might be the best.


See below - maybe not.



dswallow said:


> Adam Brody just doesn't seem to have the charm he had in season 1. I think it's time for him to move to another project where his talents can shine again. It might even be good to pair him with Peter Gallagher again.


Real-life spoiler on Adam Brody and Rachel Bilson:


Spoiler



Per a few online articles I read, they broke-up several weeks ago and haven't been talking to each other. Break-ups usually don't just happen overnight - could a strained personal relationship be translating into their lack of on-screen chemistry?



I say it's time to bring back Anna and put some *life* back into Seth!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I promise I was not leering at the above photo.



IBIMB


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

This season has been way better than I expected. It's a shame that it's likely its last.

Did Seth make a Borat reference (Niiiiiiice) when talking with his mom about names for the dating business.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

If you guys want to see more of Taylor...check out this months FHM. Sorry, I'd post a link but can't get there from work.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Are you sure it's FHM? I thought it was Stuff.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bring first season Anna back (not 3rd season, she wasn't very good), and Anna; add a Cohen cousin living with the fam (from Sandy's side), mix is up with an island vacation (they get stranded...with hysterical consequences), and we're back in business.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Are you sure it's FHM? I thought it was Stuff.


It was Stuff. She also did a Maxim shoot last year. Both are excellent, although I'd give the edge to Stuff.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> It was Stuff. She also did a Maxim shoot last year. Both are excellent, although I'd give the edge to Stuff.


http://www.maximonline.com/girls_of_maxim/pictures_and_bio/1176/AutumnReeser.girl

http://www.stuffmagazine.com/cover_girls/girl.aspx?id=570

I give these 2 thumbs up!


----------

